# Utilite, a $99 quad-core ARM-based PC running Ubuntu



## overmind (Jul 16, 2013)

A nice toy for you: http://www.engadget.com/2013/07/15/meet-utilite-a-99-quad-core-arm-based-pc-running-ubuntu/ Of course it will be nicer when running FreeBSD.

(I want one.)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2013)

The original article has detail, including a picture of the back: http://www.fanlesstech.com/2013/07/utilite-quad-core-arm-linux-desktop.html.  They also give a link to the actual site: http://utilite-computer.com/web/home.


----------



## overmind (Jul 16, 2013)

Note this at technical specifications section on their website: LAN, Two 1000 BaseT Ethernet ports.


----------



## tingo (Jul 16, 2013)

Two Ethernet ports - interesting. Maybe a firewall?


----------



## jackp (Jul 21, 2013)

The company has since set up some discussion forums: http://www.utilite-computer.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=56. (There's a "wish-list" section, if you want to ask about FreeBSD support.) They're also going to produce "developer kits" for open-source developers -- this could also be a way to get FreeBSD support going on it: https://plus.google.com/113210185268665255819/posts/XgCRaUwzzi6

These fanless PC's look good too: http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc/fit-pc3-info/. They're more expensive ($275+), but they have more powerful hardware too (AMD APUs instead of ARM chips, USB3.0, eSATA).


----------

